# show us your hoppalong cassidy bikes!



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2011)

i thought for fun to ask and see how many people here have a hoppy bike to show us. you dont see them often so lets see them.. i have two. a 26 restored mens and a original boys 20 inch.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2011)

what? i know they are rare.   anybody?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

Crickets.........


----------



## MartyW (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry, no Hoppy here.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2011)

wow! cant be!  there has to be a few.   i know of two on the cabe that have at least one.  crickets are better than nothing.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2011)

now come on..... wtf is going on. nobody? no even a project.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw a single pedal once and passed on it...needed two to start the project.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 23, 2011)

No Hoppy here either.
 Hey I had just asked that somebody, anybody with a Twin-Flex PM me a while back in hopes that I could get some questions answered about the one I have complete but disassembled and I got nothing, nada, zip.
Oh well.


----------



## robertc (Apr 24, 2011)

No hoppy here either but yours are sweeeet.


----------



## carlalotta (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is my 26" orginal and 16" original sidewalk bike. 





And although it is not a Hoppy, going with the cowboy theme, here is my original Gene Autry


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> No Hoppy here either.
> Hey I had just asked that somebody, anybody with a Twin-Flex PM me a while back in hopes that I could get some questions answered about the one I have complete but disassembled and I got nothing, nada, zip.
> Oh well.




Look up 37Fleetwood.His name is Scott and he's an expert on the subject.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't have one but would love to.I'd also like a Gene Autry. I had the chance to buy one of each 16 or so years ago for less than the price of one Phantom. Never thought I'd like those bikes,I guess we really do get smarter as we get older.Beautiful old bikes guys,thanks for posting.Can you show a close-up of the Hoppy headbadge and pedals? How about the grips on the Gene Autry?
Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 24, 2011)

nice to see a few thanks.  the autry bike is even rarer. great bike.  i can do the badge put the peddels are not hoppy.  too rare to find.  i just missed a set though


----------



## nextelcherp1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Do any of you have any extra Hoppy parts for sale. I'm restoring 3 of them now. One Hoppy tricycle, 24" mens bike,and a 26" girls. I need a front fender for the tricycle, pedals (any) fenders for the 26" and I will buy almost any thing for future builds. I would love to get a set a saddle bags. 
Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 27, 2011)

Would love to see pics of your hoppy trike when it's restored. With the missing front fender (hope you find one!), you must have won the hoppy I recently saw sold on ebay.

Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 27, 2011)

no extra parts to sell. like to see the trike and projects. here is a photo of the badge.


----------



## elb8652 (Apr 27, 2011)

Carlalotta proves girls' bikes are good for a lot more than just parts. A beautiful collection with some real gems.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## chris1203 (Feb 6, 2012)

*hi*



carlalotta said:


> Here is my 26" orginal and 16" original sidewalk bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are these bikes for sale? email me ceeman1020@aol.com


----------



## JimK (Feb 7, 2012)

What a cool thread. I have always wanted one of these. I am sure that I could never afford one but a person can dream I guess. I have actually never seen one except in pictures. I hope that a few more pop up before this thread dies.

JimK


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 7, 2012)

they are a few around. i know of a all original mens that he wont sell.  im sure that one or two will show up down the line. there was a autry that sold here awhile back  for a really cheap price. here is mine. they are a very heavy bike but rides smoothly.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 16, 2012)

*hoppy*



























Here I am with the bike when I first got it in 1954





And here I am after its restoration in 2010


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Had the bike already grown 2" before the restoration or was it up-sized during the rebuild?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 16, 2012)

Well spotted Phil. Next rebuild it will be a high wheeler 

(or maybe I've been swigging too much Hoppy Cola?)


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2012)

i'll take a swig of that  there cola..... wonder what that drink would have tasted like in 1950?   heavy on the caffeine i bet.   love the hoppy photo!<


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> they are a few around. i know of a all original mens that he wont sell.  im sure that one or two will show up down the line. there was a autry that sold here awhile back  for a really cheap price. here is mine. they are a very heavy bike but rides smoothly.




I was blown away when I saw Mark's restoration of this bike. Every detail is wonderful. I was particularly impressed with his reproduction of the rope script on the tank. Mark is the kind of perfectionist that actually gets things accomplished! Kinda sounds like I'm giving him a letter of recommendation, don't it?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2012)

now im blushing thank you, it really was hell to do it right.   in my eyes its still flawed even the tiny chip around one stud drives me nuts but not enough to repaint it. :eek:


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Feb 16, 2012)

*Saw a hoppy once.....*

Saw a Hoppy once on the  "American Restorations" TV show, welll..........It started out as a Hoppy and was turned into a Sloppy Hoppy. But it was close.....sort of......I think......maybe not.....come to think of it not even close...........Oh well....don't have one.....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2012)

lol................slop-a-long! thats about it...


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 20, 2012)

They are beyond cool.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Feb 20, 2012)

On a sidenote, it was Wing Your Heel's photo of the Cassidy and boy posted on the cabe that let me know that my son could ride a 24 in Hawthorne that we already had. I saw the boy in the photo's age and the bike height and saw that he could ride a the 24 and that all we had to do was lower the seat. Just a bit of awesome because we got to tell our son who'd been eyeing it already- "That one is yours now." Thanks "Wing Your Heel" for posting that pic

.


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 9, 2012)

*My stable of Hoppy's*

After two years of researching and gathering the many rare parts I finally finished my 24" and 26" Hoppy bikes. I now have just the girls version left to paint and complete.


----------



## MBP (Jul 9, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> After two years of researching and gathering the many rare parts I finally finished my 24" and 26" Hoppy bikes. I now have just the girls version left to paint and complete.




Awesome!   Love the bikes!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2012)

nice set. looking good!


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 9, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> nice set. looking good!




Mark, thanks for all the help...I couldn't have done it without you and Ed!

Carlton


----------

